
Snowden, Chomsky, and Greenwald: A Conversation on Privacy, Tonight 8 PM EST - cryoshon
https://theintercept.com/a-conversation-about-privacy/
======
rumcajz
That's going to be interesting. Chomsky doesn't seem to be extra concerned
about the Internet. His position, AFAIU, is that all the current problems are
just a new reincarnation that have been with us for a long time. I guess
Snowden's and Greenwald's position is somewhat different.

